# ~The Adventures Of SlingDude~



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm convinced we need a Superhero. SlingDude shall be that hero. He's gonna need a slingshot, a spiffy outfit, catch phrases, and, powers. What's the best way to make him super? Rubber from a planet with no sun? Lightspeed ammo? How does he travel?

For context, they'll call in SlingDude to deal with an adversary who has already used Robin as a club to pummel Batman, and given Superman a wedgie with his own cape. Yep, he's a badarse.

What ya got?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I was thinking we could borrow from Ultraman and use the slingshot as a beta capsule. Mild-mannered heavy equipment operator Slocum Parnell raises the slingshot above his head, and becomes, SlingDude-


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And here







he is slingdude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

elastiboy...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow! That didn't take long.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Cjw said:


> And here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close, but no cigar CJ. Your photo is of 'slingdude,' with a small s and even smaller d. We're talking SlingDude- capital S and capital D. -Superhero, heartthrob, and swashbuckler.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> elastiboy...


Elastiboy? This is the offering from Stratford Upon Avon?

I was counting on you for the crest adorning the tights...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

treefork said:


>


Another Shockley reference? He got to you didn't he? I wasn't here but I heard things...


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm seeing SlingDude as a SuperHero in the MacGyver mold. Using intellect and ingenuity to thwart the bad guys. Fashioning slingshots out of unlikely objects. Shooting with uncanny accuracy to save the day!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I like it Bread, but I still think we need a supernatural ingredient. The slingshot and ammo need some kind of enchantment-


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

bread said:


> I'm seeing SlingDude as a SuperHero in the MacGyver mold. Using intellect and ingenuity to thwart the bad guys. Fashioning slingshots out of unlikely objects. Shooting with uncanny accuracy to save the day!


You just described @Volp and @DarrinGlennCook!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I miss Volp. I think he dropped us for metal detecting. We weren't worthy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > elastiboy...
> ...


Thats sarcasm... For someone who'd meant to be the most baddest hombre in town... SlingDude... he got freckles and his best buddy Lucky Luke?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

We're trying to escape that stigma Matthew. Opie Taylor is not SlingDude, and we can't even consider a sidekick until after we've chosen a theme song. Have you been drinking? :iono:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You've obviously not watched the French version, in French. 'Wep!'

I was envisioning more Woody from Toy Story - SlingDude - Take the Green Arrow - Silver Ball... Thankfully you have not besmirched Wonder Woman, buy calling him Wunda-Shot...

He needs some 'Speed of the Puma' not Scooby Snacks...

'By the power of Theraband!'


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Toy Story- not bad. That type of animation might be perfect. We're still short a gimmick though.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Toy Story- not bad. That type of animation might be perfect. We're still short a gimmick though.


If I'm watching, it can't be CGI. I vote stop motion/claymation.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

How 'bout this? The slingshot is made from an unknown crystal and is believed to be from, brace yourself- Atlantis!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

latex clothing?

I agree with Brusered - stop frame.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

his shot is wait for it...

depleted kryptonite


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

And here's his magic shoes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Would work well in the snow...


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm ok with animation, but I hope SlingDude is a little more studly than Woody!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> his shot is wait for it...
> 
> depleted kryptonite


Effective against one guy though, formidable but solo. I'm thinking the Atlantis slingshot 'guides' him to an ancient buried meteorite, which he harvests for ammo. He can program the ammo with his mind. Some he uses to slow time...

Oh, SlingDude shoots "shards." The 'Shards of SlingDude' will be a thing I betcha.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > his shot is wait for it...
> ...


My thinking... Depleted Uranium pieces armour - the Depleted Kryptonite should pass through anything.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

We may have an angle with shards, I've got a call into the lawyers-

Nobody shoots 'em, makes them unique. Treefork would have a tough time with shards. They tumble. But not for our hero.

His quadruple-jointed elbow allows him to not just twist the pouch, but turn it over a half dozen times! His release imposes a rifling-like spin on the shard making it fly like a missile. Shards could be composed of 'Shantium,' or is that too much?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


>


best thing i probably ever contributed to this forum :rofl:


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

No matter whether they fly in a spiral or tumbling, shards flying at high speed are devastating!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Staggering possibilities Bread. Let's say he encounters an entire division of arch villains. He reaches to his utility belt and retrieves the Shard of Containment. This shard will encase the bad guys in an impervious crystalline dome for 27 minutes- he's got nine of them.

Mind you, he can mentally pre-program shards at his leisure, and for anything he needs...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

SlingDude is the many times removed great grandson of William Tell, whose bow and arrow were passed down in the family to present day. Young Master Tell does not believe or respect the traditional tale and uses the wood of the bow to make a slingshot and melts the head of the arrow down to make a piece of shot. Unknown is the fact that the heirlooms are haunted by the spirit of William Tell. As the young nebbish draws the sling for the first time, he is possessed by the spirit of his ancestor and transforms into the heroic figure that his ancestor is now known to be. A master shot that Never misses.

But, Wait! There is more. The haunted arrow head/ ball mysteriously returns to the pouch immediately after each shot to be fired again and again. When Villainy has been vanquished, The young man is restored with sling and ball in his pocket until Evil must needs be met with the force of SlingDude! :battle:

Too much coffee...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

A tether to the classics! Brilliant!

Flipgun's cookin' with gas! :bouncy:


----------



## bread (Apr 11, 2016)

Shards in flight!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes . That was your peak . : )


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What did you hear ? Who did you hear it from ?


----------



## SoCal Bill (Mar 7, 2017)

Lol


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

As spinach is to Popeye, beer is to SlingDude! He'll need the cans to practice on when he's not saving humanity!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


in all fairness, he made it easy.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Just for the record - William Tell had a crossbow and was Swiss. Don't forget Robin Hood and his ability to split arrows...

I do believe SlingDudes 'shards' are remnants of Thor's mighty hammer, Mjolnir. And are devastating. And yes have the ability to return to sender (the origin of this term) in a mysterious 'devastate and boomerang' to his magnetic pouch.

Ka-pow!

More action than a Power Rangers episode.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I've finally lost itI 100% agree with corndaegI always get a laugh or two from him but this time he is on to something big imagine an animated cartoon with the the cast of characters taken from this Forum


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Does he have an eyepatch though?


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Good question Matthew. He'll need a 'dark' side. But what and how to convey it...?

Maybe some tragic event in his adolescence. He keeps it suppressed but it drives him-

Not sure about the eye patch. Depth perception is crucial for a shard shooter.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

It'll need to be a scar then... even if its emotional - but a visible one that denotes a mysterious brooding past - A pain that needs a subtle revenge... or a spiritual lifetime quest.

A little dark Gotham-esque history.

Also he'll need a lair - with an obstacle course littered with catch boxes... A 'sage' with computer skills to aid him and provide the data he requires. Elastic stretch, to energy conversion, and a frame-building workshop...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Similarities to Gotham may prove problematic. Remember, he's both vanquished and humiliated the dynamic duo using the "Shard of Hold My Beer." We have to go deeper. Unrequited love deep-


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

...his second cousin! A forbidden love. She's all he thinks about. She can't stand him...

He resists using the Shard of Longing, but for how long?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

He can never know the secret identity of his 'love'... Or she's in reality an unknown arch villain... or worse she turned... thats even better. Bitterness and conflict - I like.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Found this online. It's from an offbeat art site that has some out there stuff....

http://xgrunt.deviantart.com/art/Slingshot-my-son-Gabe-as-a-superhero-274393394


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Now we're steamboatin'-

How old is SlingDude? Mid to late twenties? Younger?

I'm diggin' the love interest being on the opposing squad. I knew the Bard would make an appearance.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

think he'll be mid 30's - needs to have some mile I think...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah, agreed Matt. But just enough whiskers... He's tainted, but still maintains his idealism-


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Enzo Stubble...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Also he'll need a lair - with an obstacle course littered with catch boxes... A 'sage' with computer skills to aid him and provide the data he requires. Elastic stretch, to energy conversion, and a frame-building workshop...


The lair can only be a tree house I think, 60 ft. up. And not some dinky, ramshackle affair, but rustic-opulent, like Swiss Family Robinson. He could use the Shard of Elevation to get home and the Shard of Descension to go get groceries or to right some heinousness. Catch boxes become obsolete when you have a buttload of Shards of Precision; he really just needs to look determined during the release...

The slingshot can be his IT guy. It's made of Atlantian Crystal. Full holographic display between the forks and wifi capable.

If you have a slingshot made of Atlantian Crystal, and that works in cahoots with programmable Shantium Shards, what possible need would you have for a frame workshop? You simply choose the model you like and hit it with the Shard of Replication. Boom. Brand new Crystal Scout that'll work with the Shards.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tree house sounds awesome.

But there are some key 'ingredients' that need to be considered in a hero saga... Firstly these are heavily based on Oriental story telling (think Japanese martial-art film) - almost all modern Super Heroes (and avengers share these traits - if you look deep enough. These points are non-negotiable.

1: Hero needs to have his role thrust upon him - and should be unwilling to accept his role (till later on- then he gets badass). He's usually solitary (except for the sidekick)

2: Sidekick - he's the goofy guy that fall around but can dish it out - he's the hero's life-long buddy usually - believes in him even when he wasn't't cool (Lone Ranger's Toto etc.)

3: The Sage - he's the guy that drops in from time to time and gives some insight to the Hero (he's in ALL super hero movies, but may be unexpectedly so - Superman crystals from his dad... he usually has awesome skills.

4: the Anti-Hero - he's the 'Boss' from arcade games - layers of henchmen to overcome, generally all-round bad guy - usually has skills that only the hero can stand up to (once he's caught on).

5: The 'home' - there tends to be a home base (or lair) that the hero will return to occasionally and defend with his life - Family or love... Often large army of useful helpers (canon fodder) available here.

6: The Love - often there is a 'someone special' - but this love can never be fulfilled due to honour. It often leads to mistrust and the partner joining the Anti-hero (or is the Anti-hero)

7: Also sometimes there is the 'pure love' - not the Love, but another girl who secretly loves the Hero, causes extra friction with the Love and Hero, creating a love-triangle...


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Lone Ranger had Silver, Dorothy had Toto... 

I dunno Matt. I think we have to break some molds here. Another formula piece may leave us as unfulfilled as the Soprano's finale.

What if he were a member of MGTOW and his sidekick was a trio of falcons? What if SlingDude himself was the anti-hero?

Conventional has been done. We're slingshooters; we devise our own ingredients.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually - I'd love to say those ideas are unique... 

Tonto (typo)... Think he may be the sidekick/sage in that case and Silver the sidekick.

But Again Dorothy and Toto - another Hero-Saga... (also Return to the Emerald City...)

Just this morning saw a film where the anti-hero turned out to be the sidekick (and sage). the Love the Anti-hero... More slippery than a Vegas used car salesman... Its usually the same basic formula - and generally outcome. But the journey can change.

Though even the Soprano's again is a Hero-Saga... shocking when you start analysing - so many stories follow this basic principal.

If we can come up with a unique approach - that would be awesome. But sometimes a structure is there for good reason.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Mild-mannered construction laboror Slocum Parnell hides a secret - by night he is SlingDude, the latex-wielding vigilante you didn't know you wanted.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

When you shoot your ringshot from your palm it looks like you shoot hex nuts from your hand. Or got magic or something, my gf and I were playing around like that a day ago. I cast this hexnut apon you!


----------

